# first 300L setup



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi I have just got my new 300L tank setup and running with what's left comunity. I'm am hoping to convert to malawi's at some point soon.
My stock list atm is 

5 neon's 
5 silver tip tetra's
5 harlequin's
1 betta
2 silver sharks
Various Mollys including fry
2 peppered cory's 
2 julii cory's 
1 lucemale cory ( don't think that's spelt right lol )
1 banjo catfish
1 golden loach
1 massive common plec

Sorry about video not the best quality was testing out my new phone so thought kill two birds 
Link to you tube video : My new 300L ( 75gl ) tank setup - YouTube 

Let me know what you think 

Thanks


----------



## adam miller (Feb 18, 2013)

No it's doing ok I had some misshaps with black widow tettras and ghost knife fish but re-homed and the betta grew his tail back that's why it looks shabby.


----------

